# Joke of the day



## Mrmikey (29 Nov 2010)

Thought i'd start a thread so we can post some jokes. I'll start with a shocker 

I'm just getting in to snail racing. I bought a special snail but it wasn't fast enough, so I removed the shell to save weight. If anything it just made it more sluggish. 

Told you it was good!


----------



## Themuleous (29 Nov 2010)

*Re: Joke of the day*

I'm rather ashamed to say thath that made me chuckle.

Sam


----------



## Mrmikey (29 Nov 2010)

*Re: Joke of the day*

apollo here i come!


----------



## Nick16 (29 Nov 2010)

*Re: Joke of the day*

we shall turn it into a general joke page...

A dyslexic man walked in to a bra    

...........................................................

What are the three fastest means of communication?
1) Television
2) Telephone
3) Telawoman


----------



## Mrmikey (3 Dec 2010)

Got some new aftershave today, it's amazing, smells of seeds....

Birds love it


----------



## nry (3 Dec 2010)

*Re: Joke of the day*

What's got 6 eyes but can't see?









The 3 blind mice.


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Dec 2010)

*Re: Joke of the day*

What do you call Postman Pat when he retires?



PAT!


----------



## Arana (3 Dec 2010)

*Re: Joke of the day*

What did one snowman say to the other?......"Can you smell carrot!?"


----------



## Mirf (3 Dec 2010)

*Re: Joke of the day*

Q. What's pink and fluffy
A. Pink fluff

Q. What's blue and fluffy
A. Pink fluff holding it's breath

What's the difference between a woman with PMS and a Pitt Bull?
Lipstick


----------



## John Starkey (21 Jan 2011)

*Re: Joke of the day*

Paddy and murphy in the jungle,they come across a crocodile with a mans head sticking out of it's jaws,paddy says look at that flash git in his lacoste sleeping bag

Boom  boom 

Regards John


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (22 Jan 2011)

*Re: Joke of the day*

Englishman, Irishman and a Scotchman all trying to gain access to the olympic games. They see people carrying sport bags / holders and gaining access to the games. The three of them are pondering how they can gain access, the Englishman comes up with an idea - he graps a pair of running shoes, walks up to the entrance and states England 100 meters and they let him in. The Scotchman graps a very long piece of wood, walks up to the gate and states Scotland pole vaulting and they let him in, the Irishman is struggling for an idea, then he spots a roll of barbed wire, throws the wire of his shoulder walks up to the gate and states Ireland Fencing.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## George Farmer (22 Jan 2011)

*Re: Joke of the day*

What type of bees produce milk?

Boobies.


----------



## John Starkey (22 Jan 2011)

*Re: Joke of the day*

In 1872 the welsh invented the condom from a sheeps bladder,in 1873 the English took this further by removing the bladder first


----------



## Tom (22 Jan 2011)

*Re: Joke of the day*

Nice George, nice  And John, a similar high standard!


----------

